# Need Help Advise on Printing/ Fulfillment



## LOLZ (Jul 20, 2011)

I am totally new to this board. It's my first post.

I have been working on an idea for more than a year on and off- and I've finally given it the time and attention it deserves. I feel like I am almost ready to go.

I had originally looked into Custom Dropshipper ( now I know Artsnow is the same company) - but I have read a lot of bad things about them. Also, tried getting to them directly to no avail - so I have pretty much dropped them out of the running.

I have a great idea/brand.. Images ready to go. What I need is a company to print & ship- I am actually open to digital or screen printing. My background (20+years) is marketing & design. So I have those plans well in hand. Now I feel like I am back at square one with finding a reliable supplier. I dont want to launch this with a inferior product or customer service. I also have the ability to set up my own website - & drive traffic to it-- thought I really liked the Artnow ready made facet of their offer.


So currently I am looking at Spreadshirt, PrintFection, Skreened - Just in the looking stages, but their base prices seem so much higher. Same for Zazzle & Cafe Press- I also dont like the redirect to their store aspect

*Are there any other companies I am missing???* Can anyone share their experiences with any of these companies (or others I dont know about) with me ? 

*Any advice or direction would be much appreciated.*


----------



## RideMX (Jul 22, 2011)

check out this one i have never personally used them but it seems like the direction your trying to take Drop Ship | Custom Printing wish you the best


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

Dear Lolz
It seems that you have done your homework as all the companies you mentioned are all reliable POD services. I can tell you that I have ordered t-shirts from all the companies you mentioned and the quality is great.

I would do an analysis on all companies and decide which one is best for you based on a combination of price, quality, and services. The great thing is you are not committed to any companies so you can always switch at any time.


----------



## fulfilment2011 (Aug 8, 2011)

Its a nice business venture you have there and good luck. In looking for the best t-shirt fulfilment service, to look first in your local area. Maybe there someone there in your nearest area that can help you.


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

We can definitely help you out. 

Contact us.

Thanks


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Hope you find what you need.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

